# Homemade Face Paint - save a buck or two this Halloween! (VIDEO)



## crobin (Jun 14, 2012)

(Probably best viewed fullscreen)


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i had no idea, thx for the amazing tip!

amk


----------

